# Impact of Clexane on hcg blood test



## SusieB20 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi

I've just had a positive hcg blood test today which I'm thrilled about, but I'm on 40mg of Clexane daily and remembered seeing on the leaflet that it can impact on blood test results - is there any chance of it giving a false reading on an hcg test?

Thanks so much in advance for your advice

Susie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Susie,

Huge congrats on your BFP 

Don't worry Clexane doesn't interfere with hCG results so you are definietly pregnant  Lots of     for the next 8 months and beyond
Maz x


----------



## SusieB20 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Maz

Sorry for the delay in coming back to you (have been away for a couple of days) - I just wanted to thank you for your reassuring message - I think the result is finally sinking in!

Susie x


----------

